# Cat taking paracetamol



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

My sisters cat ingested two extra strength paracetamol about 1 week and a half ago, without any of us knowing, shes got no sense of smell and weak taste buds ( birth defect) so she at mine for three weeks following being spayed as my sister was working too much to properly look after her, then about 2 days before going home, she was vomitting and dead lethargic, we had no idea why,. but she seemed to improve when she returned home, then yesterday we found 2 capsules with bite marks all over in her favourite spot, barely any powder left and only 1 half of the capsule remaining, so i told my sister to take her the vet asap, she hasnt still ( claims shes working too much  
but apparently the cat seems completely healthy, so i was thinking, it could be because she vomitted straight away? all the toxins came back up? she was also foaming at the mouth which made me more suspicious she had took something toxxic then finding the capsules was kinda like proof, but why no other symptoms? COnfused! Any ideas?


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

I think you need to get her to a vet asap! Paracetamol is highly toxic to cats. You'll be lucky if she hasn't already suffered any kidney or liver damage! Please get your sister to take her, or take her yourself. The quicker the better.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

^^^^ Agreed! If your sister won't take the kitty, stage an intervention and take them yourself!


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

i have just watched a vet program this morning where a cat was brought in afte having swallowed paracetamol.

that poor cat suffered something terrible and it was too late to save it.

i would get it to a vet asap!!!

it may not show early symptoms, other symptons can take a few days and it could take days of suffering before death.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

vomiting and lethargy are two of the early symptoms of poisoning.

that cat needs to be seen by a vet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

poor kitty, i agree with the others, take it to the vet. Hope its not to late.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Well, if it happened 10 days ago, and the cat is still alive, it sounds like she has vomited most of it up.
But I would gert her to a vet ASAP, there probably will be some liver or kidney damage, which may be a slow killer, even though she survived the acute effects.

But really, you should have taken her to the vet at once as she started foaming at the mouth and vomiting, even though, at the time, you didn't know what it was she had eaten. You are VERY lucky she is still alive.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Please take her to a vet.

Paracetamol causes kidney and liver failure in cats. This will be why she is lethargic and vomiting. Organ failure is slow and painful, and she will go downhill fast - this is the time she needs to be with a vet, because if you wait until the organs have failed, the vet won't be able to help and her life will be drastically shortened.

Hopefully, she will have vomited up most of the poison and any damage will be minimal, but she needs help. It is imperative that she gets it soon - if your sister can't take her, try posting where abouts you are and people on here may be able to help or advise things.

All the best x


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

after a few days trying to get hold of my sister i managed to, and convinced her to take kitty to the vets and said she will will take her tomorrow, which i dont believe so ill be making the app and taking the kitty to my vets, still trying to get an emergency appointment for tonight sometime, just hoping she puked most of it back up, or that maybe it was some less severe drug capsule even though are the same colours as the paracetamol we get :/ lets hope for the best


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> after a few days trying to get hold of my sister i managed to, and convinced her to take kitty to the vets and said she will will take her tomorrow, which i dont believe so ill be making the app and taking the kitty to my vets, still trying to get an emergency appointment for tonight sometime, just hoping she puked most of it back up, or that maybe it was some less severe drug capsule even though are the same colours as the paracetamol we get :/ lets hope for the best


Thanks for the update and well done for stepping in and making sure kitty gets the necessary care  Fingers crossed it's nothing serious


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

my vet is gonna see her first thing in the morning, they have dealt with her before when she ate some onion, which is how it was discovered she has no smell buds or that they are weak etc, vet said they will also cut the cost of treatment which is nice of them


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

little kitty appears to be copmpletely fine, vet reckons she most likely just played with the capsules, rather than ingested them and the powder just got lost around the house, if she did ingest any it wasnt a big amount, theres no signs of poisoning blood work was all normal, although they have kept her overnight and conducted a few other tests they are quite positive that she couldnt have taken any :


----------



## pinkbetty (Dec 9, 2011)

That's great news


----------



## Ellie79 (Feb 3, 2015)

My 8 month old ginger tom has eaten one paracetamol tablet this morning, and had him at in at vets in half hour.... I'm praying he will be ok x


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Sending good wishes for 'Ginger'.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Fingers crossed Ellie. x


----------



## skylarose (Jan 13, 2015)

Sending lots of positive vibes to you and ginger, please keep us updated x


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Fingers crossed!!! 

It's a good reminder however to ensure my medicines are locked away from Kitty access. It's not something I've really thought about (bad slave), although I'm pretty sure for ease of finding purposes they are stashed in a kitchen cupboard...


----------

